# Which Glock?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so I have decided the gun to replace my "sick" Sig until I can pay a gunsmith to fix it (no, Sig won't fix it, long story) is a Glock. Only which one is the question.

I have it narrowed down to two. The 21SF and the 36. I am leaning toward the 21SF, but it sort of knocks off any chance of conceal carrying it, at least in the summer. However, and this is so petty I can't believe I am even saying it, the 36 looks weird when open carrying, which I do at work and would do with this gun. 

When trying to rationalize either one, I end up defeating myself. The 21SF, if not easy to conceal, will end up as a range gun only when I move on to the job I am working on getting, which will result in an issued weapon (I'm getting in shape to try for the police department). The 36 will end up never being open carried. 

What are your thoughts? 

Question two. I may have a chance to buy a used 36 (which may result in me buying both guns at some point). However... it will be an old retired range rental gun. Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I hear you can get a G19 and 50 rounds of ammo for $570 in blackwater!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I was very impressed with the 21SF when I shot it a few weeks ago. The 36 seems fine for a CCW, but it also seems prone to malfunctions more than any of the other Glocks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Who cares what the gun looks like when you carry it openly? It's a Glock, so it looks funny regardless. But is it a fashion accessory or a life-saving tool?

The best gun is the one you always have with you. The First Rule of Gunfighting, as defined years ago by Mark Moritz, is: "Have a gun!"

If you'll carry the 36 when Godzilla is left at home...get the 36.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Unfortunetly, as a gun sales person, it is part fashion accesory. If I wasn't doing this job the choice would be a lot easier. But sadly, the customers look at what the sales people are carrying. Whatever is on my hip is what I sell the most of. If the look was completely it, I wouldn't be looking at a Glock. But being a woman who stands 6'0" tall and isn't exactly wearing a size 2, customers see something is "off" about my gun and turn away from the entire brand. We tried an experiment with my Bersa to this effect, and it was near impossible to sell Bersas that day... which is saying something since the little buggers usually fly like they're the next hot thing. I chose Glock because of the function. I'm debating those two because they feel best in my hand out of what I've handled of Glocks so far. And the choice right now is stuck on a few details, one of which is, sadly, what it looks like on my hip, but it is not the entire or even the main concern. But if it was all about protecting the store, I'd strap my K31 to my back and be done with it.

Main issues I am having right now: will I actually shoot the 36? Will I opt to carry the 36 instead of my Bersa when I'm not working? Will I say to heck with it and go back to my Sig? Will I keep the revolver on regardless? Will the 21SF sit up in my armpit the way my revolver does (and don't think the customers aren't turned off by the 686 when they see it my armpit, which is also a problem)? With some things I've heard about the 36, will buying it turn me back away from Glock again? And, yes, will the customers have a good laugh at the tiny little gun on my hip and move on to another brand?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thigh holster, anyone? 

Seriously, that's a lot of conflicting requirements. One compromise might be something like a Glock 23. When you're working, bulk it up with a +2 mag. You can just switch to a flush mag for concealment. Not sure if this an option for the 36, though you can get +2s for 30s.

Get an OWB pancake holster (or maybe a crossdraw?) for carry in the shop. They take up a lot of real estate on the belt and make the gun look bigger. Crossdraw usually solves the armpit problem.

But if you're only concerned about open carry in the shop, the 21 seems a reasonable choice, if your hands are big enough for the gun.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Having handled the 36, it doesn't seem like a small gun at all. It's still bigger than a 26 or 27, to me. I think it will be a noticeable presence on your belt, especially if you strap on a nice double leather mag pouch as an accessory, along with Mike's suggestion of the extended mags. 

I've gravitated towards mid-frames like the 229, Glock 19, Beretta Cougar, etc. They fit my hand better. So my vote is the 36. You're sold on the .45, it sounds like. Though I would think the 22 or 23 in .40 would serve your purpose as well, if not the 17 or 19. If you can stomach 9mm or 40, that is. Those pistols take up a bit more room on the belt.

As to your example with the Bersa: I think Glock has some cachet that the Bersa doesn't have. Even non-gun folks recognize Glocks. People will probably think, "That's a cool, small Glock, in .45 no less." The Glock mystique at work.

I'm getting more and more sold on the idea of carrying and shooting one gun as much as possible. Familiarity breeds competence, I would think. The 36 would work better for me, but I'm packing a 27 when and where permissible, for that reason. But that's simply my personal preference.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, there are many answers to your question but I don't think any one will do. Personally, I carry a smaller gun since I'm only 5'7". I carry my Glock 23 in the heavier clothes months and my Kel-Tec P-3AT in the summer in my pocket holster. I would like to have something with more thump to it if I were to use it defensivly than the .380 but hey, it's better than not carrying anything.

I may someday go with a G26 but then they are pretty thick (same as G23) for me so I will probably go for a single stack when I have the money.

Why not carry what you want to sell the most of at work and carry what you are comfortable with carrying off hours? A pretty 1911 looks good and sell for a lot. As long as you're selling a good handgun then make a little money with it. Look at the markups ect.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I am really liking the 30 at this point. I was doing some looking at work today. I still need to shoot it, though. That will be the definte end all.

The 23 was on my list, but again, I need to shoot it. I seem to have trouble with the .40 in lighter framed guns. It's been a great round in my Sig, but when I shot the HK a few months back I couldn't control it. I haven't tried it in the Glock yet, but I will. I've got weird ammo trouble, like I can handle a 500 fine but not a 44 mag. I don't understand it much. 

I am definetly hoping for a OWB pancake holster. Have one for my Sig, it is my all time favorite for every kind of carry, on and off the clock. I may like that little Galco more than I like the gun in it! LOL! But I was also looking at the Blackhawk CQC holsters. I just have a thing for leather holsters, though, so I'll probably get another Galco. 

Well, hopefully, I'll be hitting the range with some Glocks in the next few days. I'll let you know if my thoughts change drastically or if I settle on one. I think I have written off the 36 and will try the 30 instead. I've taken some things said here and asked around and it seems thoughts are along the same line. So it has been bumped.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I was looking at some 30's on line, now that you mention it. It seems like it will fit your needs quite nicely.

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

Glock Model 30.
Good to go carried concealed or open carry.


----------

